

Euclid's algorithm in the Shell - shiroyasha23
http://shiroyasha.github.io/arithmetic_in_the_shell.html

======
akkartik
Once you go to the trouble of naming the script, might as well show off a
recursive version as well:

    
    
      #!/bin/sh
    
      a=$1
      b=$2
    
      # base case
      if [ $b -eq 0 ]
      then
        echo $a
        exit
      fi
    
      echo $(./gcd.sh $b $(($a % $b)))

